# Does linseed oil really soften hard old putty?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

trying to restore vintage window frames with gobs of putty stuffed on by incompetent minions of yesteryear. There are sections where the putty glazing is rock hard. Heat element could shatter the pane, I understand. 

I heard linseed oil, boiled, and applied should soften it. Not sure if they meant to apply it whilst boiling.....LOL. Think this is effective?

Thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey noquacks. Is noquacks equivalent to quackless? 
I doubt very much that anything will soften old glazing. I have used heat, open flame (but I'm not recommending that), without shattering glass by using a six inch spackle blade as a shield. One possible solution may be to use some coarse paper, 60 or so, and sand the high points down and skim coat the surface with new glazing. It's worth a shot before making the effort to remove glazing that doesn't want to be removed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use my heat gun, seems to just roll right off for me.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I just use my heat gun, seems to just roll right off for me.


Really? Just ROLL right off? never had glas crack? What kind of heat gun? 1000 watts? Im ready to try it if glass wont crack, joe. Thanks, Man.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

noquacks said:


> Really? Just ROLL right off? never had glas crack? What kind of heat gun? 1000 watts? Im ready to try it if glass wont crack, joe. Thanks, Man.


 
it wont

it will


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

chrisn said:


> it wont
> 
> it will


Geez- it will, it wont, it cant, it shant- Looks like this is not a consensus, people. I can appreciate that. I just want to understand my risks. Looks like theres no established method.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Use a shield, the putty will not transfer heat. Heat will crack glass if you hit it directly. Going from ambient temp to 1000 degrees in a second will crack the glass.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

jsheridan said:


> Use a shield, the putty will not transfer heat. Heat will crack glass if you hit it directly. Going from ambient temp to 1000 degrees in a second will crack the glass.


Around here lately there really hasn't been much difference between the outside temps and a heat gun!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, so will this gun do the trick?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1500W-W...ng-/330775486267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=i

Hotter? Colder?

Thnaks!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have re glazed probably a thousand windows and have found that scrapers, chisels, razor knives, screw drivers, five in ones, etc( all sharp) are the way to remove old putty. If it is stuck tite, then it need not be removed


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I use a multi tool with a flexible scraper blade. Just make sure it isn't oscillating *against* the glass. :whistling2:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I have re glazed probably a thousand windows and have found that scrapers, chisels, razor knives, screw drivers, five in ones, etc( all sharp) are the way to remove old putty. If it is stuck tite, then it need not be removed


Right, chrisn, its on rock hard, and otherwise I wouldnt remove it, but geez, its gobbed on sooooo ugly by minimum wage minions of yesteryear- not exactly what one would want to keep for a restoration job on vintage windows. Thats my dilema......


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Go to blowes and get a big olfa razor knife and trim is back, get extra blades:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please heed most comments. If you go at this with a heat source make sure to buy a good self-lubricating glass cutter! And save your pennies if you need to replace antique window glass.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might try a variable speed Dremel type tool.

If the glazing clips are inside you should be able to pull the interior frame off, remove the clips and pull the pane out of your way. Then remedy the crappy putty job. Reassemble. Reglaze properly.


----------

